# Bay wreck "Rhoda" with GPS numbers



## WhackUmStackUm

Catch a big one for me!

P.S. The forum system reduced the image size a lot. It gets a bit bigger when you click on the image. Send me a *PM* with *your email address*, if you would like a larger image.


----------



## Starlifter

WhackUmStackUm, I'm surprised your not out there looking for; unless you already are or have, if exists, the 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc.. de Luna shipwrecks just east of Bayou Texar where the other 2 shipwrecks are. If more exist they are gonna have to be on the Pensacola Side of the bay. Being that's the side the other two sunk on. More than likely the expedition reused a lot of the material from the ships that were destroyed, but then again maybe not.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Numbers*

Hey whack 'em, there also is a large 8 ft. X 6 Ft. anchor approx 1/2 mile north and 1/4 mile east I used to dive. I was an old bay scruber in the day. If you want to get together and run some old land ranges for those spots I would like to guide you. If its not too cold I'll bounce dive 'em for verifacation. They used to make lots of grouper.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Starlifter said:


> WhackUmStackUm, I'm surprised your not out there looking for; unless you already are or have, if exists, the 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc.. de Luna shipwrecks just east of Bayou Texar where the other 2 shipwrecks are. If more exist they are gonna have to be on the Pensacola Side of the bay. Being that's the side the other two sunk on. More than likely the expedition reused a lot of the material from the ships that were destroyed, but then again maybe not.


Interesting. I did not know about the other de Luna wrecks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Hey whack 'em, there also is a large 8 ft. X 6 Ft. anchor approx 1/2 mile north and 1/4 mile east I used to dive. I was an old bay scruber in the day. If you want to get together and run some old land ranges for those spots I would like to guide you. If its not too cold I'll bounce dive 'em for verifacation. They used to make lots of grouper.


Sure. Let's get together when it warms up a bit.


----------



## oysterman

Wirelessly posted

Hello, could you email me wreck info. Very interesting. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## inshorecatch

I have numbers and pictures for the old de luna wrecks. you really got to look not much there


----------



## tkh329

Thanks for sharing, WhackUmStackUm. Looking forward to dropping a line down there.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Cool!


----------



## marcuswon

i know you posted gps number.but where is this at? just a reference point to where its at in the bay and which bay.i don't do well with the gps # and getting them into my humminbird.still learning.


----------



## hjorgan

Thanks again, that technology is way cool.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

right outside Ft pickens boat launch.


----------



## mike6043

whats the depth in that area?


----------



## ryanbr

25' sounds about right?


----------



## Kenton

My buddy who is a free lance archeologist already found two more of the ships. They did not go down in the bay. Just FYI. Near by, but not in water. 

EDIT:
Sorry, he found one other ship (ships length worth of ballast and iron spikes) and evidence of a possible second.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

marcuswon said:


> i know you posted gps number.but where is this at? just a reference point to where its at in the bay and which bay.i don't do well with the gps # and getting them into my humminbird.still learning.


Off of the old Coast Guard station.


----------



## Mudigger

:table::table::table::table::table::table:



Nice picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Wirelessly posted

Cool. Sounds like fun.


----------

